# crumbled up!



## dino (Jun 22, 2005)

Hello,

Over the past 3 days my spiny flower mantids are acting wierd. They are crumbled up like a dead tarantula  Is this a sighn of maturaty or is something wrong? I really don't want them to die this is my first time I have raised these species.  They are not going to molt they both molted last week and they ate fine last night.


----------



## Luis-27757 (Aug 27, 2005)

Oh, My God!


----------



## Andrew (Aug 28, 2005)

What're your humidity levels at?

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## DMJ (Aug 29, 2005)

This is an oooooooooooold thread just so ya know and Dino is no longer with us.


----------

